# A shrimp that you would not want in your planted tank



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I found this fresh water shrimp or prawn in a farm. This should be the biggest freshwater shrimp species.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

There's a current aquabid auction for M rosenbergii ("Mean Ass Blue Shrimp"), they can grow to about 2-3 times the size of the ome in the pic, and will eat other shrimp, fish, basically anything that doesn't eat them first...


----------



## sukebe (Nov 17, 2004)

Most of the "shrimp" you buy at the supermarket (not bay shrimp) are prawns like that, aquafarmed in Thailand or Vietnam. There is a prawn aquafarm in Kahuku, Hawaii where you can drive up and order some, cooked or not.

Many years ago in Hawaii, my friends and I would hike into the >>mountains<< to dive and spear wild prawns in the streams, leptospyrosis be damned. Males are very territorial and mean, with pinscers that can almost equal their body length. We would jump into a pool and the males would come right to us with pinscers raised, challenging us... made it easier not to take females.

They are also delicious.


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

sukebe said:


> They are also delicious.


LOL:bounce:


----------

